# What is your Absolute favorite song?



## matt.m (Aug 13, 2008)

Gee. I am a huge Queen fan.  There is no mistaking this.  I would think out of the entire collection my favorite would be: "Hammer to Fall"
Lyrics:
Here we stand or here we fall
History won't care at all
Make the bed light the light
Lady Mercy won't be home tonight yeah

You don't waste no time at all
Don't hear the bell but you answer the call
It comes to you as to us all
We're just waiting
For the hammer to fall

Oh ev'ry night and every day
A little piece of you is falling away
But lift your face the Western Way
Build your muscles as your body decays yeah

Toe your line and play their game yeah
Let the anaesthetic cover it all
Till one day they call your name
You know it's time for the hammer to fall

Rich or poor or famous
For your truth it's all the same (oh no oh no)
Lock your door the rain is pouring
Through your window pane (oh no)
Baby now your struggle's all in vain

For we who grew up tall and proud
In the shadow of the mushroom cloud
Convinced our voices can't be heard
We just wanna scream it louder and louder louder

What the hell we fighting for?
Just surrender and it won't hurt at all
You just got time to say your prayers
While your waiting for the hammer to hammer to fall

It's gonna fall
Hammer..you know..hammer to fall
While you're waiting for the hammer to fall

Give it to me one more time

A nice military tone to it.  Plus it breaks the barriers of social status.

For an American Band:  Van Halen's "Standing on Top of the World" another personal fav.
Lyrics:
Hey, Baby, Whew!  
I know that you believe in me,  
That's all I ever need, uh huh.  
No, No, nothing's gonna stop me,  
Nothing will be scaring me, oh no  
Hey baby, it's the only way out  
Oh, little darling,  
C'mon what's it all about?  
Standing on top of the world  
For a little while.  
Standing on top of the world  
Gonna give it all we got.  
Oh, I know it won't hurt,  
I gotta have a little taste  
I just wanna sink my teeth in that  
Fine piece of real estate, yeah  
Hey baby, make it nice and sweet,  
Oh, little darling  
Let's take a walk down easy street  
Standing on top of the world,  
For a little while.  
Standing on top of the world  
Let's give it all we got, oooh oooh  
Baby, gotta feeling, oooh oooh,  
Oh, I wanna touch it,now, oooh oooh oooh,  
See the whole wide world turn upside down.  
Hey, Baby, Whew!  
Someday, we'll be  
Standing on top of the world  
For a little while  
Standing on top of the world  
Till we got stung.  
Standing on top of the world  
For a little while.  
Standing on top of the world  
Gonna give it all we got.  
(Standing on top) Hey, baby.  
(Standing on top) Hey darling  
Standing on top,  
Standing on top,  
Standing on top.

I would play that song after a Judo or Wrestling Win.  Of course followed by "We Will Rock You/We Are the Champions."

I was always told, "Believe in yourself yes, but you can never be a "Big fish in a Big Pond Champion."  Not by my father or anyone else but I never did well in High School athletics.  Always outside of them.  Oh well.  It's better to be underrated than overrated.  I always took the Van Halen song as me talking to myself.  Dad raised me to "Let others speak for you, they usually do a better job and lie well anyhow."


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 13, 2008)

I do not think I have one all time favorite song 
Rather there are a few I like on a equal bases

Magic carpet ride
Dark side of the moon
Knights in white satin
Paradise city
November rain
Old rocking chairs got me ( an old, old jazz song)
Blueberry hill
The Tennessee waltz
The 8th of November
Most songs by Waylon Jennings and Willie Nelson


----------



## ackks10 (Aug 13, 2008)

well you know it's hard to pick just one all time favorite song, i have alot that i like, but there is one that comes to mine, its from 1972, a guy name "lobo"
had a song called "i love you to want me",great song (for me anyway)


----------



## kosho (Aug 13, 2008)

*here is 1 of them... Kosho*

sinking of the Edmund Fitzgerald 



The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down 
of the big lake they called "Gitche Gumee."
The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead
when the skies of November turn gloomy.
With a load of iron ore twenty-six thousand tons more
than the Edmund Fitzgerald weighed empty,
that good ship and true was a bone to be chewed
when the "Gales of November" came early. 

The ship was the pride of the American side
coming back from some mill in Wisconsin.
As the big freighters go, it was bigger than most
with a crew and good captain well seasoned,
concluding some terms with a couple of steel firms
when they left fully loaded for Cleveland.
And later that night when the ship's bell rang,
could it be the north wind they'd been feelin'?

The wind in the wires made a tattle-tale sound
and a wave broke over the railing.
And ev'ry man knew, as the captain did too
'twas the witch of November come stealin'.
The dawn came late and the breakfast had to wait
when the Gales of November came slashin'.
When afternoon came it was freezin' rain
in the face of a hurricane west wind.

When suppertime came the old cook came on deck sayin'.
"Fellas, it's too rough t'feed ya."
At seven P.M. a main hatchway caved in; he said,
"Fellas, it's bin good t'know ya!"
The captain wired in he had water comin' in
and the good ship and crew was in peril.
And later that night when 'is lights went outta sight
came the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald.

Does any one know where the love of God goes
when the waves turn the minutes to hours?
The searchers all say they'd have made Whitefish Bay
if they'd put fifteen more miles behind 'er.
They might have split up or they might have capsized;
they may have broke deep and took water.
And all that remains is the faces and the names
of the wives and the sons and the daughters.

Lake Huron rolls, Superior sings
in the rooms of her ice-water mansion.
Old Michigan steams like a young man's dreams;
the islands and bays are for sportsmen.
And farther below Lake Ontario
takes in what Lake Erie can send her,
And the iron boats go as the mariners all know
with the Gales of November remembered.

In a musty old hall in Detroit they prayed,
in the "Maritime Sailors' Cathedral."
The church bell chimed 'til it rang twenty-nine times
for each man on the Edmund Fitzgerald.
The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
of the big lake they call "Gitche Gumee."
"Superior," they said, "never gives up her dead
when the gales of November come early!"


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 13, 2008)

"Gila Copter" is always a good listen. I mellows you out LOL


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 13, 2008)

It says so much.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 13, 2008)

Come sail away by styxs and Darkside of rhe moon by Pink Floyd


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 13, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Come sail away by styxs and Darkside of rhe moon by Pink Floyd


 You DO know that Dark Side Of The Moon is an entire album not just one song?  Us & Them does have the line "I'll see you on the dark side of the moon..." Still the way the album is arranged and played on a CD it could be considered one LONG song... still one of Floyd's best.  

Personally I can't say I have ONE absolute favorite, that's just too hard... even I'll get burnt out if I had to choose from listening to ONE song over and over again without hearing any others. 
But given a choice between two of my favorites probably "Tubular Bells" by Mike Oldfield and/or "Shine On You Crazy Diamond: Parts 1-9" by Pink Floyd. Those two are the ones that play in my head when things are quiet or I'm on a long drive and the radio is just simply sucky. Others include "Echoes" by Pink Floyd and "Take A Pebble" by Emerson Lake and Palmer.

See, hard to choose ONE song. :idunno: mebbe I'm defective.


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 13, 2008)

Comfortably Numb by Pink Floyd.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 13, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> You DO know that Dark Side Of The Moon is an entire album not just one song?  Us & Them does have the line "I'll see you on the dark side of the moon..." Still the way the album is arranged and played on a CD it could be considered one LONG song... still one of Floyd's best.
> 
> Personally I can't say I have ONE absolute favorite, that's just too hard... even I'll get burnt out if I had to choose from listening to ONE song over and over again without hearing any others.
> But given a choice between two of my favorites probably "Tubular Bells" by Mike Oldfield and/or "Shine On You Crazy Diamond: Parts 1-9" by Pink Floyd. Those two are the ones that play in my head when things are quiet or I'm on a long drive and the radio is just simply sucky. Others include "Echoes" by Pink Floyd and "Take A Pebble" by Emerson Lake and Palmer.
> ...


 
Yes I relize that but back inthose days it seem as if it was one long song. I plead the fifth on what I was on---- koolade of course.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 13, 2008)

American Pie, by Don McLean.


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 13, 2008)

arnisador said:


> American Pie, by Don McLean.


 
Ah, yes, that is a classic.  I'm still sticking to "old blue eyes".


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 13, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Yes I relize that but back inthose days it seem as if it was one long song. I plead the fifth on what I was on---- koolade of course.


I know exactly what you're talking about and have had those moments many times before... which is why now-a-days I prefer the songs that I've listed because they ARE one long song... each. Tubular Bells is what? 27 minutes? Echoes is 21:00, and the others more than 15 minutes each? Hell, one could consider "The Wall" as a single song under those conditions... :lol:


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 13, 2008)

.....don't forget "when pigs fly"......


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 13, 2008)

It would either be "This Waltz" by Leonard Cohen or "Joy in Repitition" by Prince.


This Waltz:

  Now in vienna there's ten pretty women
Theres a shoulder where death comes to cry
Theres a lobby with nine hundred windows
Theres a tree where the doves go to die
Theres a piece that was torn from the morning
And it hangs in the gallery of frost
Ay, ay, ay, ay
Take this waltz, take this waltz
Take this waltz with the clamp on its jaws

Oh I want you, I want you, I want you
On a chair with a dead magazine
In the cave at the tip of the lily
In some hallways where loves never been
On a bed where the moon has been sweating
In a cry filled with footsteps and sand
Ay, ay, ay, ay
Take this waltz, take this waltz
Take its broken waist in your hand

This waltz, this waltz, this waltz, this waltz
With its very own breath of brandy and death
Dragging its tail in the sea

Theres a concert hall in vienna
Where your mouth had a thousand reviews
Theres a bar where the boys have stopped talking
Theyve been sentenced to death by the blues
Ah, but who is it climbs to your picture
With a garland of freshly cut tears? 
Ay, ay, ay, ay
Take this waltz, take this waltz
Take this waltz its been dying for years

Theres an attic where children are playing
Where Ive got to lie down with you soon
In a dream of hungarian lanterns
In the mist of some sweet afternoon
And Ill see what youve chained to your sorrow
All your sheep and your lilies of snow
Ay, ay, ay, ay
Take this waltz, take this waltz
With its Ill never forget you, you know!

This waltz, this waltz, this waltz, this waltz ...

And Ill dance with you in vienna
Ill be wearing a rivers disguise
The hyacinth wild on my shoulder,
My mouth on the dew of your thighs
And Ill bury my soul in a scrapbook,
With the photographs there, and the moss
And Ill yield to the flood of your beauty
My cheap violin and my cross
And youll carry me down on your dancing
To the pools that you lift on your wrist
Oh my love, oh my love
Take this waltz, take this waltz
Its yours now. its all that there is.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 13, 2008)

All great songs.  I find that the "Old" rush 2112 and "Old" Pink Floyd album "Darkside of the Moon" were one epic told.  It all just flowed together.

Although for the obscure music lover "Floyd's: Wild Furry Animals Gathering together in a Cave Grooving to a Pict" from "Umaguma" is quite a tune indeed.

Although I like "Queen's" opera based songs......Mustapha, The Millionaire Waltz, Teo Torriatte, Bijou, and who can forget Barcelona.

The one thing that I find most prevelant in the band Queen is the fact that on every album you have "Rock, ballad, politcal stabs of current events of the time and everything else in between."  And that is just one album.

That 4 some was so far ahead of their time musically they can not be or will never be matched.

Queen + Paul Rodgers album "Return of the Champions" was great.  I am looking forward to the new release coming next month.  All new material, not a concert album.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 13, 2008)

matt.m said:


> Although for the obscure music lover "Floyd's: Wild Furry Animals Gathering together in a Cave Grooving to a Pict" from "Umaguma" is quite a tune indeed.


Ahem... as a Floyd purist it's "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Several Species Of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together In A Cave And Grooving With A Pict[/FONT]" from the Ummagumma album  :asian: 



> http://www.pinkfloyd-co.com/disco/umma/umma_album.html
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]* SEVERAL SPECIES OF SMALL FURRY ANIMALS GATHERED TOGETHER IN A CAVE AND GROOVING WITH A PICT*[SIZE=-1]  (Waters) [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=-1]     Aye, an' a bit of mackerel, settler rack and down
> ...


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 14, 2008)

...Whew, I'm tired......


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 14, 2008)

:angel:whew!  reading all those lyrics makes me tired.....:uhyeah:


----------



## teekin (Aug 14, 2008)

Since no one else choose just one, the three I would need on a desert Island with a solar Ipod;

 Sunrise; Who
 Funeral for a Friend/Loves lies Bleeding: Elton John
 Ode to Joy,  Full orchestral ;  Mozart
Lori M


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 14, 2008)

what no one is choosing  "LOLA"  think thats how they spelled it


After reading the songs already listed I think I want to include "red red wine"  which is almost what I will be having in a few minutes


----------



## jkembry (Aug 14, 2008)

Favorite Song...and oldie (REAL OLD)

Greensleeves  (Supposedly composed by King Henry VIII).

Favorite Composition

Beethoven's 9th...followed closely by Mozart's Eine Kleine Nacht Musik.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 14, 2008)

matt.m said:


> Gee. I am a huge Queen fan.  There is no mistaking this.  I would think out of the entire collection my favorite would be: "Hammer to Fall"


Hey Matt man I dunno, you and your Highlander!!  

Here is mine fwiw.. 



J


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 14, 2008)

Jenna said:


> Here is mine fwiw..
> 
> 
> 
> J


 
Great song, depressing as all hell tho'.


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 14, 2008)

jkembry said:


> Favorite Song...and oldie (REAL OLD)
> 
> Greensleeves (Supposedly composed by King Henry VIII).
> 
> ...


 
Love your choices and indeed "Greensleves" dates to that time and is a holiday favorite of mine; just not my top of all time favorite:ultracool


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 14, 2008)

matt.m said:


> All great songs. I find that the "Old" rush 2112 and "Old" Pink Floyd album "Darkside of the Moon" were one epic told. It all just flowed together.


 I too was a Queen fan for some time.  As it happens, I was in London the day Freddie died; a very sad and somber day on the street.


----------



## jkembry (Aug 14, 2008)

kwaichang said:


> Love your choices and indeed "Greensleves" dates to that time and is a holiday favorite of mine; just not my top of all time favorite:ultracool




I realize a lot of folks consider Greensleeves a holiday song.  I really never have....not sure why.


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 14, 2008)

Here's some background I found:
GREENSLEEVES
(poss. Henry VIII of England, 1500's.)

Alas, my love, you do me wrong,
To cast me off discourteously.
For I have loved you well and long,
Delighting in your company.

Greensleeves was all my joy
Greensleeves was my delight,
Greensleeves was my heart of gold,
And who but my lady greensleeves.

Your vows you've broken, like my heart,
Oh, why did you so enrapture me?
Now I remain in a world apart
But my heart remains in captivity.

I have been ready at your hand,
To grant whatever you would crave,
I have both wagered life and land,
Your love and good-will for to have.

If you intend thus to disdain,
It does the more enrapture me,
And even so, I still remain
A lover in captivity.

My men were clothed all in green,
And they did ever wait on thee;
All this was gallant to be seen,
And yet thou wouldst not love me.

Thou couldst desire no earthly thing,
but still thou hadst it readily.
Thy music still to play and sing;
And yet thou wouldst not love me.

Well, I will pray to God on high,
that thou my constancy mayst see,
And that yet once before I die,
Thou wilt vouchsafe to love me.

Ah, Greensleeves, now farewell, adieu,
To God I pray to prosper thee,
For I am still thy lover true,
Come once again and love me.

@courtship
recorded by Deller Consort on Best Loved Songs
also Dyer-Bennett
-----------------------------------------
*"What Child Is This?"* is a popular Christmas carol that was written in 1865. At the age of twenty-nine, writer William Chatterton Dix was struck with a sudden near-fatal illness and confined to bedrest for several months, during which he went into a deep depression.[_citation needed_] Yet out of his near-death experience, Dix wrote many hymns, including What Child is This? It was later[_citation needed_] set to the traditional English melody of "Greensleeves".
-------------------------------and LAST but not least-------The Sydney Morning Herald Blogs: RadarThere is no conclusive information regarding the *origin* of *Greensleeves*. The Henry VIII legend is charming but unlikely to be true. *...*


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 14, 2008)

Back Drop Bomb






And of course
Ore Ska Band


----------



## Kwanjang (Aug 14, 2008)

I know it sounds corny...But, Kung Fu Fighting :uhyeah:

Everyone was kung fu fighting..those cats where as fast as lightning..
(Who can help me finish just for fun?)


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 14, 2008)

:uhyeah:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 14, 2008)

We musn't forget "Tubular Bells" Thats the Theme to "The Exorcist" for you movie buffs.
Sean


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 14, 2008)

:soapbox:


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 14, 2008)

THIS CORROSION


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I do not have an absolute favorite song or at least I dont think I do

but today my favorite song appears to be

Metallica: Fuel

Yesterday it was 

Aerosmith: Permanent Vacation

Tomorrow it will likely be different and could be anything


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 14, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well I do not have an absolute favorite song or at least I dont think I do
> 
> but today my favorite song appears to be
> 
> ...


You make a good point. I imprint a favorite song by overplaying it. Then I move on to a new favorite song.
Sean


----------



## Tomu (Aug 14, 2008)

Right now its "Taper jean girl" by Kings of Leon.

Yesterday it was "Walk" by Pantera.

I think tomorrow I'm going to check out a band called Clutch that looks pretty interesting.


----------

